# Woohoo! Our first Broken Part!



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Ok, so most of you have broken numerous items, freehubs seem to be the highest on the list, but with my tandem stokers being my kids, I seriously didn't expect to break anything for a long while. Turns out my younger one, all 6 y.o. and 3"11" of her is a powerful motor! We busted our 8spd SRAM chain! and bent the granny chainring! HA! We're are both kinda proud of passing the tandem right of passage!


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to the club! 

Actually, I'm in the same boat with my kids being my primary stokers these days, so it's not nearly as hard on gear as a full adult team. Depending on which kid I've got on the back, and how close I am to race weight our team weight has been anywhere from about 195-250 lbs, so that's not much different than typical clydesdale range, and probably not much different in terms of wattage output.

Our only component casualties have been a rear derailluer hanger, a couple bent links of chain, and a destroyed granny ring. All from the same incident where I clipped a chunk of lava rock with my rear derailluer on the upper portion of the McKenzie River Trail. 

The hanger took the impact and saved the derailluer, but a couple links got bent. The granny ring was a casualty of converting the bike over to a single speed since I wasn't carrying a spare hanger (I do now).


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

As I am a clyde all by lonesome, we tend to hit the scales between 270 - 300 depending on my daughter (ligher) or son (heavier). 

From taking things off and looking at it, I pretty sure we blew the chain up, and then bent the ring getting the chanin unstuck from behing the granny and the BB. Still, managed to get everything back in working order for the ride out, we just had to use the middle ring instead of the granny. Just a little bit more workout than both of us expected, but a great time none the less!


----------

